# Taking dog to cyprus-transport



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

We are looking to move to Paphos around April next year and wondered if anyone can help us with taking our dog out. Wanted to know if anyone knew the easiest way to get her there and what was the best animal friendly airline to deal with. Also the length of time needed to arrange this and what she needs for pet passport etc.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Try thomas cook think they take dogs will give you all the info you need.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ving-cyprus/45420-taking-our-dogs-cyprus.html


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

we fly out next May and we are using Monarch from Gatwick airport but we are using a company to ship our dog and is costing us around a £1000. But it is worth it.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

yummymummy150 said:


> Try thomas cook think they take dogs will give you all the info you need.


thanks will try them


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*dogs*



karentuppence said:


> thanks will try them


we shipped our 5 show dogs on the same plane as us, we did paperwork etc ourselves total cost for all 5 was £1040................very easy cyprus airways your best bet but note, animals can only travel from Heathrow in the UK


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

pkb1 said:


> we shipped our 5 show dogs on the same plane as us, we did paperwork etc ourselves total cost for all 5 was £1040................very easy cyprus airways your best bet but note, animals can only travel from Heathrow in the UK


I contacted a company in surrey and was told the price for just one dog was over £1000. Would you be able to give me the company you dealt with please. thanks


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*dogs*



karentuppence said:


> I contacted a company in surrey and was told the price for just one dog was over £1000. Would you be able to give me the company you dealt with please. thanks


no company other than Cyprus airways........we booked them on the same flight as us, got them to the cargo office 4 hrs before the flight time [ even the handling companies have to get them there by that time] we paid the money at cargo then went to book ourselves in...............on landing the ariline helped me get to customs to register them into the island this cost 30 euros total not per dog, the porters bought the dogs through and we left the airport........no hassle at a fraction of the cost, plus your dogs are only away from you just over 8 hours instead of usually a day or 2 before.
you need to get thir passports sorted, visit your vet he will have all the timing details, the dogs have to be frontlined by a vet and the passport stamped by them the day before travel........honestly thats it!....so easy!....some handlers will insist that you cant do it yourself but thats utter twaddle!
hope this helps
Pauline


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

pkb1 said:


> no company other than Cyprus airways........we booked them on the same flight as us, got them to the cargo office 4 hrs before the flight time [ even the handling companies have to get them there by that time] we paid the money at cargo then went to book ourselves in...............on landing the ariline helped me get to customs to register them into the island this cost 30 euros total not per dog, the porters bought the dogs through and we left the airport........no hassle at a fraction of the cost, plus your dogs are only away from you just over 8 hours instead of usually a day or 2 before.
> you need to get thir passports sorted, visit your vet he will have all the timing details, the dogs have to be frontlined by a vet and the passport stamped by them the day before travel........honestly thats it!....so easy!....some handlers will insist that you cant do it yourself but thats utter twaddle!
> hope this helps
> Pauline


thanks will investigate further.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> We are looking to move to Paphos around April next year and wondered if anyone can help us with taking our dog out. Wanted to know if anyone knew the easiest way to get her there and what was the best animal friendly airline to deal with. Also the length of time needed to arrange this and what she needs for pet passport etc.


Hi, I took both my cat and dog (and return) from UK to Italy. We used Pet relocator, and was able to travel by road with him and pets and small amount of luggage. It was not cheap, but I felt better going with pets. You can look him up on google, My advice is make sure you have a vet there, as I found it difficult in Italy, and it was a real headache trying to get their certs for re-entering the UK, we had to have them done in Switzerland and the driver (Danny) is experienced at making sure all paperwork is done correctly by vet, saving you the cost of quarrantine/extra treatment/cost of going to pet reception centre at Calais.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> Hi, I took both my cat and dog (and return) from UK to Italy. We used Pet relocator, and was able to travel by road with him and pets and small amount of luggage. It was not cheap, but I felt better going with pets. You can look him up on google, My advice is make sure you have a vet there, as I found it difficult in Italy, and it was a real headache trying to get their certs for re-entering the UK, we had to have them done in Switzerland and the driver (Danny) is experienced at making sure all paperwork is done correctly by vet, saving you the cost of quarrantine/extra treatment/cost of going to pet reception centre at Calais.


thanks for your advice.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Pauline,

I'm trying to organise the air transport of our dog from Holland to Paphos. I've searched the web and I have/had my doubt bout Cyprus Airways. But now I'm reading your post and you were very pleased with Cyprus Air. So I will be thinking about taking them to transport our pet. 
May I ask how many they charged you.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Regards, Yvonne




pkb1 said:


> no company other than Cyprus airways........we booked them on the same flight as us, got them to the cargo office 4 hrs before the flight time [ even the handling companies have to get them there by that time] we paid the money at cargo then went to book ourselves in...............on landing the ariline helped me get to customs to register them into the island this cost 30 euros total not per dog, the porters bought the dogs through and we left the airport........no hassle at a fraction of the cost, plus your dogs are only away from you just over 8 hours instead of usually a day or 2 before.
> you need to get thir passports sorted, visit your vet he will have all the timing details, the dogs have to be frontlined by a vet and the passport stamped by them the day before travel........honestly thats it!....so easy!....some handlers will insist that you cant do it yourself but thats utter twaddle!
> hope this helps
> Pauline


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

We flew our cat over on Monarch just 3 weeks ago. We flew from Manchester to Larnaka. If you contact Monarch and advise you want to fly a pet they will give you their cargo handlers details. It cost £375 for him to fly the best we found. Thomas Cook would not sell us single flights and insisted we had to purchase rturn flights so doubled the rice.
In rgards to your passport for you pet you should contact your local vet asap. They will inform you of the length required this can vary in practices. The whole package will cost you around £250 for the passport for our cat it included 2 vaccines, blood test and also passport and certificate to fly. You pet will also need to be micro chipped.
I advise you give yourself as much advance time as you can we found this a very stressful time and aso be prepared to allow your pet to adjust. Our cat has taken our 3 weeks and is not not eating as much as back in the UK.
Good Luck, hope this info helps


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

We came in on Thompson from Gatwick in October.
We organised the trip ourselves, used a company called ANA aviation that links with Thompson. Dropped her in the Cargo terminal, watched her off, saw her loaded onto the plane.
Brought over a black lab. - she came off the carousel with our bags
Let me know if you want more info.
Dorsetfam


----------

